# How your insurance Co. Knows you do uber



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Was talking with an ins. Agent today he said most insurance. Co. Find out by your credit check. Which most pull up every year or so. So if you ever use Uber income for a loan or credit card theyll know.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

When you apply for a credit card, you don’t put down the name of the employer until you want a line of credit over $4,000. 

And coming soon to your state, you will be forced to get rideshare insurance anyway


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If I could get ride share I would . But no company offers it
Only commical ins at 4000 plus a year. Not worth it when only doing 15 hours a week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ube


islanddriver said:


> Was talking with an ins. Agent today he said most insurance. Co. Find out by your credit check. Which most pull up every year or so. So if you ever use Uber income for a loan or credit card theyll know.


Uber PROBABLY SELLS IT TO THEM.

SIDE HUSTLE


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> If I could get ride share I would . But no company offers it
> Only commical ins at 4000 plus a year. Not worth it when only doing 15 hours a week.


As soon as your state requires it, it will be offered. The states are working with the major companies to have it ready to go when the law launches. FYI it is twice as expensive as regular insurance and yes, it does make driving 15 hours not worth it in certain markets.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Was talking with an ins. Agent today he said most insurance. Co. Find out by your credit check. Which most pull up every year or so. So if you ever use Uber income for a loan or credit card theyll know.


In some states, (including florida)

Your insurance company is legally allowed to inquire with uber and lyft about your log on status for any period of time. In Florida they are allowed to ask uber if you are online for the sole purpose of denying coverage.

I'm betting they can just ask and uber would probobly tell them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

New York also


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> As soon as your state requires it, it will be offered. The states are working with the major companies to have it ready to go when the law launches. FYI it is twice as expensive as regular insurance and yes, it does make driving 15 hours not worth it in certain markets.


This is just not true in my state. Maybe different in yours. Unless your getting commercial insurance. They are only covering the GAP between phase 1 and Phase 2. My insurance increased 19 dollars a month for rideshare coverage.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine knows, because I told them. Got a TNC rider for about $15/mo. with USAA.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> As soon as your state requires it, it will be offered. The states are working with the major companies to have it ready to go when the law launches. FYI it is twice as expensive as regular insurance and yes, it does make driving 15 hours not worth it in certain markets.


I had rideshare insurance with my company that was $30/mo


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikejay said:


> They are only covering the GAP between phase 1 and Phase 2.


Sorry, but that is NOT what a rideshare "rider" for a personal auto insurance policy is.



HotUberMess said:


> As soon as your state requires it, it will be offered. The states are working with the major companies to have it ready to go when the law launches. FYI it is twice as expensive as regular insurance and yes, it does make driving 15 hours not worth it in certain markets.


1) Regardless of whether the state you are in has a requirement for rideshare (TNC) "rider" the personal auto insurance policy of MOST insurance providers specifically state that an insured vehicle can not be used for commercial purposes. It is therefore entirely up to the insurance provider, lacking any sort of state law, as to whether or not they will offer a rideshare "rider" to go onto an existing personal auto insurance policy.

2) Generally speaking, a rideshare "rider" onto a personal auto insurance policy does not cost twice as much. Yes, in some circumstances that may be the case. A commercial auto insurance policy does indeed cost a lot more, depending upon what riders are attached to it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Mine doesn’t offer it, maybe that’s why the rate is so much higher.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Mine doesn't offer it, maybe that's why the rate is so much higher.


Yes, if your existing insurance company does not offer a rideshare "rider" then they are probably offering you a full commercial policy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Florida policies are a good bit higher,

And this is with a legal frame work for them to exist.



BigJohn said:


> Yes, if your existing insurance company does not offer a rideshare "rider" then they are probably offering you a full commercial policy.


It's not a rider in Florida, it's a commercial policy that isn't even good enough to drive customers stand alone.

The rates in Florida make getting the proper insurance prohibitively expensive for part timers. Combined with the low pay rates...

There's just no point.

The good news is a lot of drivers don't look into the "actual" insurance requirements and drive without a rideshare policy that leaves them full of holes and at great risk of having no coverage for their own car during period 1"

So there will be plenty of ants on the road...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a rider in Florida, it's a commercial policy that isn't even good enough to drive customers stand alone.


Once again your lack of understanding of how commercial insurance policies work and how they are different from personal auto insurance policies is clearly seen by all.

But for the benefit of others, here is a simply explanation:

Most personal auto insurance policies specifically state that the covered vehicle can not be used for commercial purposes. (Policies from USAA seem to be an exception.) That means that if you use a vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy for commercial purposes, which include Uber, Lyft, Postmates, DoorDash and other such services, you are in violation of the terms of that personal auto insurance policy and are therefore subject to cancellation for cause, including retroactive to a time when it can be proven you were engaged in such activities.

That is NOT an Uber or Lyft problem. They nor their insurance companies can in any way dictate or change the terms of some one else' personal auto insurance policy.

The issue of whether or not a "rideshare rider" onto an existing personal auto insurance policy is available in the state you reside in has nothing to do with Uber or Lyft or anything else like that. It is solely an insurance underwriter policy and state insurance regulatory concern. IF the state cared about its citizens it would prohibit Uber or Lyft from operating in the state until and unless such riders were available by legislation if required.

A standard basic commercial auto insurance policy allows for use of the covered vehicle for commercial purposes. IT IN NOW WAY gives the covered vehicle coverage for transporting a whole long list of items, including passengers. WHY? Very simple, different commodities (including passengers) bring different risks. The risks involved in delivering 50 pound bags of chicken feed is a lot different that the risks involved in transporting 50 passengers. So on top of the standard basic commercial policy, you have to have the appropriate riders. For example, I have a small company that we haul cars. So I have a specific rider for that. If I wanted to haul passengers under my company, I would have to add that specific rider.

NOW, there is also the issue of having AUTHORITY to transport something commercially. When you are doing Uber and Lyft, you are operating under their authority. (UberX, UberPool, UberXL) If you wanted to be able to haul your own passengers under your name or company name, you would have to get the appropriate required transportation authority where you operate. For example, in California, that is what is called the TCP registration. You also may have to register as a commercial vehicle operator.

Yes, I did same simple explanation but you see, that is the point. There is NOTHING SIMPLE about insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Once again your lack of understanding of how commercial insurance policies work and how they are different from personal auto insurance policies is clearly seen by all.
> 
> But for the benefit of others, here is a simply explanation:
> 
> ...


Everything you said is correct..

Especially _"There is NOTHING SIMPLE about insurance"_.

What i was saying is that in the state of Florida one can not simply buy a $5.00 a month add on with private insurance that allows them to do ride sharing. AKA a rideshare rider onto the policy. In many states it's simply a matter of telling your insurance you want to do ride sharing and pay an extra $5.00 a month. In Florida this isn't the case.

In the state of Florida one actually needs a low level commercial policy (as the private policies {for whatever reason} all forbid ride sharing)

The minimum commercial insurance that allows ridesharing, doesn't provide any coverage for your car, and still doesn't allow driving passengers without going through the uber/lyft apps.

Also in Florida... there's a legal (as in going to jail) insurance requirement to drive passengers, then there's not having a local permit.

One of them involves going to jail, and the other is a ticket that won't even get you impounded. It's basically a $150 party foul with the local regulators.

_GEICO: GEICO's rideshare insurance policy replaces your existing personal auto insurance policy by providing coverage throughout all periods. Since coverage extends during trips, if you include comprehensive and collision coverage as part of your GEICO policy, you won't be restricted to the deductible set by Uber or Lyft if your car is damaged. GEICO rideshare insurance policies come with deductibles that start at $500. The primary downside to GEICO's rideshare insurance is that the policy* restricts the number of miles driven per day*, so if you drive full-time, it may not offer sufficient coverage._

*Is there a restriction on how many miles I drive?*
_*Yes, but the majority of drivers qualify for our policy. If you are unsure how many miles you may drive, call us at (866) 509-9444 and we can help.

Typically, a standard commercial auto policy would be better suited for professional/full-time drivers.*_

Geicos policy turns into a pumpkin if you drive too many miles, it's nowhere near enough to even drive more than a few hours a week.
They don't tell you how many you drive.

They asked me how many miles i was planning on driving, I told them 25,000-30,000 (this is in the range i would do part time) and then they told me "We are not going to offer you ride share insurance at this time" and hung up on me.

Farmers for it's part doesn't even provide ride-share coverage, you HAVE to buy a commercial policy from Foremost (their commercial policy)

It really is a different situation in Florida, and most drivers don't even know that they are in violation of their insurance policies here. I garuntee you there are gieco drivers who are in gross violation of their policies who HAVE ride share policies.

I quit when the state got all the regulations in place (pay was 48c per loaded mile when I had myself deactivated)

My *BEST* quote i got {without a mileage limit} (and with similar coverage) was to pull my cars off my bundled policy and loose discounts off my bundle.. not a good situation.

The total increase was $125 a month. {after factoring in all lost discounts}.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the state of Florida one actually needs a low level commercial policy (as the private policies {for whatever reason} all forbid ride sharing)
> 
> The minimum commercial insurance that allows ridesharing, doesn't provide any coverage for your car, and still doesn't allow driving passengers without going through the uber/lyft apps.


Once again, let me try to educate you:
1) Personal auto insurance policies (NOT PRIVATE) do not forbid ride sharing use of the covered vehicle. They prohibit COMMERCIAL use of the covered vehicle. That is something you just have not grasped. It is NOT an UBER or LYFT issue, it is COMMERCIAL USAGE of a covered vehicle.
2) Your statement "the minimum commercial insurance that allows ridesharing, doesn't provide coverage for your car" is both misleading and incorrect. A commercial vehicle insurance policy, exactly like your personal auto insurance policy, has a number of line items, two of which are comprehensive and collision coverages. Without those, whether the insurance policy is a commercial type or personal type, you do not have coverage directly for the covered vehicle. Period. End of story.
3) As I have stated before, if you want to transport passengers under your own authority you would have to have a commercial auto insurance policy WITH the ADDED passenger endorsement as well as the proper required AUTHORITY to transport passengers.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Also in Florida... there's a legal (as in going to jail) insurance requirement to drive passengers, then there's not having a local permit.


IN EVERY STATE, there is a legal requirement to have the proper insurance to transport passengers. That is what Uber/Lyft provided insurance covers.
IN EVERY STATE, there is a legal requirement to having the proper authority to transport passengers. That is what Uber/Lyft authority covers.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It really is a different situation in Florida, and most drivers don't even know that they are in violation of their insurance policies here. I garuntee you there are gieco drivers who are in gross violation of their policies who HAVE ride share policies.


Please explain EXACTLY how some one that has a Geico insurance policy (commercial or personal) that ALLOWS for commercial use of the vehicle for TNC activities how the would be in "gross violation" of that policy if they are using Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Please explain EXACTLY how some one that has a Geico insurance policy (commercial or personal) that ALLOWS for commercial use of the vehicle for TNC activities how the would be in "gross violation" of that policy if they are using Uber/Lyft?


The gieco ridehsare policy has a mileage per day LIMIT that if you exceed it your policy can get canceled. It's something like 30 miles a day total. I can do 250 miles in one sitting without a break. Around here 20,000 miles driven for ridesharing is still part time numbers. Full time numbers are 50,000-80,0000.

Insurance companies LOVE to retroactively cancel policies and deny coverage.

so if your policy has a limit of 210 miles a week on ride sharing, and you do 1200 or even occassionally 2000 miles... your in gross violation as your driving 10 times as many miles as the limit.

A busy week of full time driving around here... 2,000-2100 miles easy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Once again your lack of understanding of how commercial insurance policies work and how they are different from personal auto insurance policies is clearly seen by all.
> 
> But for the benefit of others, here is a simply explanation:
> 
> ...


Uber requires that you have state minimum insurance. If that is liability in your state, so be it. Ubers ultimate responsibility is the pax, if the driver doesnt get comprehensive/collisslion, thats on them and was allowed by the state before Uber ever existed.

It's your responsibility to ensure you are covered in whatever risk you take. Thats adulting 101.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The gieco ridehsare policy has a mileage per day LIMIT that if you exceed it your policy can get canceled. It's something like 30 miles a day total.


WOW! IF and I do say IF that is true...

Can you post a screen shot or scanned copy of the policy detail that states that?

I have to ask as that is utterly absurd and makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> WOW! IF and I do say IF that is true...
> 
> Can you post a screen shot or scanned copy of the policy detail that states that?
> 
> I have to ask as that is utterly absurd and makes no sense what so ever.


I don't have a policy with gieco, because of the stupid mileage limit..and for other reasons

It isn't even a small print issue, it's pretty big lettering on the FAQ for gieco's ride share policies. Which is one of like 3 actual ride share policies available in Florida. And about the only one that isn't a commercial policy.

This is a nation wide part of Gieco's rideshare policies as far as i can tell.

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

*Is there a restriction on how many miles I drive?*
_*Yes*, but the majority of drivers qualify for our policy. If you are unsure how many miles you may drive, call us at (866) 509-9444 and we can help.

Typically, a standard commercial auto policy would be better suited for professional/full-time drivers._

(they literally made it so that it only makes sense for part time drivers, who only take a few pings a month)
_







_


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't have a policy with gieco, because of the stupid mileage limit..and for other reasons
> 
> It isn't even a small print issue, it's pretty big lettering on the FAQ for gieco's ride share policies. Which is one of like 3 actual ride share policies available in Florida. And about the only one that isn't a commercial policy.
> 
> ...


AH the truth comes out. Your professed mileage limit with a Geico rideshare hybrid policy of only being able to drive of only 30 miles per day has been duly discredited. It clearly says the majority of drivers qualify which indicates that if you are one of the few doing hundreds of miles per days (probably something north of 250-300 miles per day average) then you probably would not be covered. BTW, 250 miles per day average 5 days a week with 2 weeks off equals 62,500 miles per year. Yeah, if you are doing that many miles, you should be on a full commercial policy anyways.

Once again, Steve the Magic Unicorn posts something not true. So sad.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> AH the truth comes out. Your professed mileage limit with a Geico rideshare hybrid policy of only being able to drive of only 30 miles per day has been duly discredited. It clearly says the majority of drivers qualify which indicates that if you are one of the few doing hundreds of miles per days (probably something north of 250-300 miles per day average) then you probably would not be covered. BTW, 250 miles per day average 5 days a week with 2 weeks off equals 62,500 miles per year. Yeah, if you are doing that many miles, you should be on a full commercial policy anyways.


62,500 is part way between 50,000 and 80,000 miles. The miles i said for full time a few responses up.

I said 25,000-30,000 per year. (in my most recent post) that's the number i told them i would be planning to do it.

500-600 miles a week. That's like 25 hours a week. That's doing uber as a weekend second job.
250 or 300 miles is busting my horn on a friday or saturday night.

I have no interest to spend 60 hours a week driving uber for peanuts.



BigJohn said:


> AH the truth comes out. Your professed mileage limit with a Geico rideshare hybrid policy of only being able to drive of only 30 miles per day has been duly discredited.


Since most uber drivers being part time workers...

Most drivers would be eligible

Uber says 80% of its "partners" drive fewer than 35 hours a week in its 20 largest markets; more than half drive one to 14 hours.

If half work 1-14 hours...

It's very possible for Most (over half of) drivers to be eligible at under 210 miles a week (after they lie and low-ball the number)

If 60-70% of drivers drive between 1 and 20 hours a week, and the limit is 210-400 miles... most drivers can be eligible while i can kill the weekly limit in a weekend.

Most is vague and there arn't a lot of concrete awners as to how many miles you are even allowed to drive on this insurance.

30-50 miles a day is in the 1 1/2 to 2 hours worth of miles per day.

It's still close to double my "30 mile per day" estimate but it's still not enough to do it even on the weekends like i was planning to.

If i was barely over the limit at 72 miles per day, they would have ignored it to sell me the insurance. Or told me that i was borderline and just a little bit too many miles.... something, anything but telling me i needed commercial insurance and me saying "it's out of my price range for as much as i plan to work. I was expecting them to fudge it and offer the cheaper policy. But no i was way over and they wouldn't even talk with me about the rideshare policy after i told them 25,000-30,000 per year.

BUT...
they never called me back when i told them full commercial was off the table as i had a better offer for rideshare insurance without a limit (a total lie but it kept them from calling me back) for 10% off what they quoted me earlier.

If they could have knocked 10% off to steal away a customer they would have.. but they didn't want me as a customer...

All of this tells me i was WAY over the mileage limit. Not a little over but WAY THE HECK over.

i proved that there was in fact a mileage limit... even thou they wouldn't tell me what it was... probably because i could have called back the next day and used a number that was within that range and not been disqualified.

THERE IS A MILEAGE LIMIT!

I honestly don't know what it is but 71 miles a day was way too high for them to sell me the insurance.

3.5 hours a day? that sounds like a part time gig to me but that was too many miles for them to allow.

I know people who put in 70+ hours a week driving a cab. That's full time driving for sure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to have Geico commercial Hybrid and still had my 76 page insurance document. I skimmed through it, saw manyt things listed as a limitations to my coverage but no mention of a mileage limitation, much less one set to 30 miles.

What section would I find such a limitation in the document?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So once again Steve The Magic Unicorn posted fake news that I clearly debunked and then he tries to make a long explanatory post trying to back track and cover his arse but clearly is nothing more than fluff about nothing.


----------

